# Epson V600 Autoscan turns red



## winstonbaroda (Mar 12, 2021)

I bought an Epson V600 scanner and scanned a few thousands of 35mm slides. I scanned most in Autoscan mode, with 'colour restoration' selected, and was getting decent results. In the middle of a batch, the scans started turning out red. I put back one of the slides that had scanned perfectly just a few minutes ago to check and that too turned out red. Scanning in Professional mode works fine, it seems only Autoscan mode with color restoration setting selected has the problem.

Local Epson tech seems clueless and asked me to “use professional mode” they don’t even view it as a problem that they need to fix! They actually closed my complaint with a statement that config was not possible in Autoscan mode, and wouldn't pay attention to the fact that it was scanning fine previously. Would appreciate any pointers, ideas, I still have few 1000s of slides to scan.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did just give it a "rest"?


----------



## winstonbaroda (Mar 12, 2021)

Corday said:


> Did just give it a "rest"?


Yes, it reappeared afterwards.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Re-check customize and reset color restoration. If that doesn't work you have to go into your configuration controls (see Solving Problems in your manual) and re-adjust the colors.


----------



## winstonbaroda (Mar 12, 2021)

The problem seemed to go away on its own, and I am able to resume scanning at these setting. I dont know if a Windows update that happened yesterday or the associated restart was the cause. However after a day of scanning, I found that a couple of single slides had the problem again, but they didn't have the problem when scanned at the same setting again. Difficult to understand whats happening here.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It appears you're using a unit meant for home or light use and as I said in Post #2 it just needs a rest. Commercial scanners can cost up to $1,000 so there's a difference.


----------

